
Elon Musk: Nobody ever changed the world on 40 hours a week - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1067173497909141504
======
onion2k
Onion2k's Corollary: No one ever changed the world on 40 hours a week _on
their own._

